# who here purges carboys w/inert gas prior to racking?



## Poni (Apr 9, 2013)

Just wanted to know, and if you do, what method you choose to follow.. a sparging wand down in the carboy? What gas so you use? (No reason to debate which is better) just wanting to know the methods followed to purge a carboy of oxygen prior to filling.


Thanks


----------

